# Dust Collector Bin - Raised and attached to wall?



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone here raised their collector garbage bin off the floor? I have a TIGHT space that I can just fit the whole system in the front corner of the garage, but due to a door in the same spot, the new piping would need to come out of the Thien at a height greater than the 7 foot door frame. As the separator is connected directly to the top of the Brute garbage can, that means the whole thing would have to be on a pedestal off the floor. This is not all bad, as it gives me a tiny bit more floor space to work with for maybe the air compressor or some other tool storage.

BUT how to empty the garbage can? I realize it will be fairly heavy if I get it too full. Then I have to lift it down from there. The bottom of the can will be about 3 feet off the ground on a shelf of some kind. Has anyone tried this? Any advice?


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Kocgolf,

Three feet is fairly high for this first idea; a ramp that is hinged and folds up against the dust bin when not in use. Of course the longer the ramp the better the ramp would work, but from a practical standpoint it would still be difficult to use and messy if the dust bin is particularly full since I suspect that even the longest practical ramp would be too short . The ramp would be hinged to the platform on which the dust bin normally sets. The ramp, hinged to the platform, would be lowered and the full dust bin slid down the ramp. Once the dust bin is empty, the ramp is raised and held upright with a bungee cord that connects to an eye bolt in the wall.

Alternatively, the platform would be suspended from the ceiling by cord or cables at each corner of the platform. The cord or cable could loop through four pulleys or eye bolts mounted on the ceiling. The ends of each cable could connect at a single point to a single cable or rope that is then routed back toward the floor. If the single cord or cable is looped around a cylinder with a handled attached, it could make lowered in the heavy dust bin a little easier. Routing the cord or cable could be a little tricky and would require some thought to ensure it works well.

The last idea would to add an extension cylinder from the Thein baffle to the dust bin so that the dust bin sets either closer to or on the floor. The cylinder could be HVAC pipe, but if the diameter you need is not available, some HVAC sheet metal could be formed into the cylinder sized appropriately. The separate sheets of metal could be attached to each other with sheet metal screws or better yet some rivets and seams sealed with silicone. If two cylinders are built, one upper and one lower, then the upper and lower cylinders could be connected with a flexible gasket that would allow the dust bin to be easily disengaged from the cylinder extension. The gasket that connects the upper and lower cylinders could be an HVAC gasket or an inner tube.

If the extension from the Thein to the dust bin is shaped like a funnel rather that a cylinder, the connection to the dust bin could be a short piece of flex hose. Building the funnel from sheet metal can be a little involved. Here is a link to a YouTube video where a fellow fabricates a cyclone funnel from sheet metal…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe get a hydraulic lift table to slide the can onto, then lower it to floor level. These have quite a few other uses on a shop, BTW.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed ideas guys. I would say the two most prominent ideas in my mind were the tall bin or to construct a rolling cart nearly the same height as the bottom of the barrell to wheel under it. The funnel idea might work too. Hadn't considered that as I always thought of them as part of a cyclone system, but it would work if I could manage to build it successfully. As for the wheeled cart, I hadn't considered yet how to get it down from that height, but a ramp might work. I was also hoping to keep the bin on smaller side and hopefully just empty often enough that it didn't get too cumbersome.

I had not thought of a hydraulic table. That's ideal, but not in the budget. Maybe I can create some form of adjustable height one like I have seen out there using a jack. I was already trying to figure out how to make my assembly table adjustable, so the two projects just might crossover very nicely.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I had not thought of a hydraulic table. That s ideal, but not in the budget. Maybe I can create some form of adjustable height one like I have seen out there using a jack. I was already trying to figure out how to make my assembly table adjustable, so the two projects just might crossover very nicely.
> 
> - kocgolf


I can't remember where I've seen it but I have seen where someone made a table that raises with a lever to lift and lower the dust bin. Was a simple scissor kind of lever or something like that.

What I have right now is a 30 gallon metal drum and the lid is attached to about 8" of the flex hose so I can raise the lid up enough to slide the bucket out from underneath.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I think choice number one would be to construct a funnel to not act like a cyclone, but rather direct the falling dust to a low bin. I am going to have to study many options on creating that. If it doesn't look like something I can handle, an adjustable, wheeled table would be nice to have anyway!


----------



## SteveInVa (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure if this will work for you, but I have my bin elevated as well, and I use a simple scissor jack to elevate it to meet the Super Dust Deputy and the Dust Collector. When it's time to empty it, I just release the tension ring around the lid, and then lower the jack, remove the bin, empty it, put it back on the jack, elevate it until it reaches the lid, and then reattach the lid to the bin. I have added a picture here.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't elevate the bin. There has to be a better spot for the d.c. My cyclone uses a 55 gallon fiber drum, and I sure wouldn't want to lift it down to empty.

My bin is on a drum dolly, so I can roll it out to a wheelbarrow and tip it to empty. It is much easier than lifting the entire bin.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think I have a better spot. I have thought about it a LOT. Even have a full sketchup of my shop and all tools, even future planned tools. Although I am not too worried about lifting the barrel up now. Last time I emptied it wasn't too heavy for me to handle and I had let it get fuller than I meant to. BUT, I do think I will make my mods (thein baffle etc) and leave it on a mobile cart for now. I won't need to move the DC to permanently place it near that corner until I have the funds and buy a floor model jointer. Maybe by then I will consider doing a more powerful DC with a Cyclone that would better fit in a vertical space.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine is suspended, but only about 1" off the floor. I did that so there would be space between the can and SDD when it was time to empty. I exhaust outside so I don't have a filter or bag to deal with, but the theory should be the same. If you built a simple stool under the can and suspended the can a little above that you would have plenty of space to pull it out for emptying. I used the supports that came with the HF dust collector and a conduit bender to shape them to attach to the can lid and wall. Electrical conduit would work the same way. In the picture the can is empty and tilts back, as it fills it levels out. I unscrew the lid, empty the can and I am back in business.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Dang…Double post


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

My collection bin is a 55 gallon drum. I have a 60 gallon bag inside the drum held in place on the inside near the top by hula hoops made from 1/2" hot/cold water piping from the home center. When I fill that up I hoist the thein baffle/motor off the drum, zip tie the top of the bag closed, then just gently tip the drum onto the floor and pull the bag out. Easy as can beasy. You could do something similar, except in your case you'd tip your can onto a fixture/bench the same height as the base of the can, and pull the bag out onto the ground. I don't think you have to "lift" the bag from that height, if you follow my thinking.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

I guess it depends on how big it is and if you are going to wait to empty until it is full. This photo shows three systems. The small craftex that collects from the sander, drill press, downdraft sanding table and band saw. Under the island are two shop vacs which service the compound saw, router and portable table saw. The cyclone house vac is piped to use as secondary collector and also works with a separator and exhaust for the planer. Dust and sawdust are a major concern for me as my shop is in the attached garage. Hope I am not being obtuse but will show some of my solutions.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Truly appreciate all the suggestions. I do think I could get away with raising the bin a good 2-3 feet off the ground, and gain some space for storage underneath. I am starting to lean towards going with a cyclone from Oneida instead of the Thein Baffle though. This would allow me to have both the motor and the cyclone piping to the tools over the height of the door without the need for a raised bin. We'll see. Could end up being a budget thing. I'm not sure what has the biggest advantage for separation vs loss of suction. Thein tophat or Cyclone?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You will be very happy with a true wall mounted cyclone.


----------

